# How old can a little kid shoot a DSLR?



## tecboy

I'm thinking about giving my 2 month old nephew a rebel camera.  Is that too young?


----------



## limr

Seriously??? Yes, it is definitely too young.


----------



## tecboy

limr said:


> Seriously??? Yes, it is definitely too young.



Did Tiger Wood play golf when he was a toddler?


----------



## rlemert

You can give it to him whenever you like.

If you want him to use it for anything other than a hammer or a teething device, you won't let him touch it until he's a good six years old - at minimum.


----------



## gsgary

Have you been taking drugs ? 2 month's old

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## tecboy

gsgary said:


> Have you been taking drugs ? 2 month's old
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Um, nope.  I was kidding.  

Seriously, how old can a kid smart enough to learn how to use full manual?


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

I started at 2 months. From what I remember I wasn't very good, about the same level I am now. So much for practice makes perfect.


----------



## Trever1t

I started at just 5 years with film of course. It wasn't until I was 13 that I had darkroom experience.
I was shooting full manual Nikon slr in Jr. High

Jeesh you guys above are too serious


----------



## table1349

Here is an idea.  How about asking his parents.  They should know what developmental stages he is in, well until he turns into a teenager.


----------



## otherprof

tecboy said:


> I'm thinking about giving my 2 month old nephew a rebel camera.  Is that too young?


 How old is the camera?


----------



## limr

tecboy said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? Yes, it is definitely too young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Tiger Wood play golf when he was a toddler?
Click to expand...


1) A toddler is not the same as a 2-month old baby.
2) A toddler is still too young to know what to do with a DSLR.
3) I know next to nothing about Tiger Woods but even if he was learning how to play golf as a toddler, swinging a metal stick at a little ball is not the same as operating a DSLR on manual.

You've got many years to go before you have to worry about getting your nephew a camera. And when you do, don't start with a DSLR.


----------



## annamaria

I would say start with a point and shoot camera, about age 10


----------



## tecboy

limr said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? Yes, it is definitely too young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Tiger Wood play golf when he was a toddler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) A toddler is not the same as a 2-month old baby.
> 2) A toddler is still too young to know what to do with a DSLR.
> 3) I know next to nothing about Tiger Woods but even if he was learning how to play golf as a toddler, swinging a metal stick at a little ball is not the same as operating a DSLR on manual.
> 
> You've got many years to go before you have to worry about getting your nephew a camera. And when you do, don't start with a DSLR.
Click to expand...


I said I was kidding.  It is not like I'm going brainwash this little guy in photography.  Just get him started.  If he doesn't like it, he can try something else.


----------



## gsgary

Kids these days want a play station

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon

It would make a nice hammer for a 2 month old


----------



## robbins.photo

37.5


----------



## limr

tecboy said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? Yes, it is definitely too young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Tiger Wood play golf when he was a toddler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) A toddler is not the same as a 2-month old baby.
> 2) A toddler is still too young to know what to do with a DSLR.
> 3) I know next to nothing about Tiger Woods but even if he was learning how to play golf as a toddler, swinging a metal stick at a little ball is not the same as operating a DSLR on manual.
> 
> You've got many years to go before you have to worry about getting your nephew a camera. And when you do, don't start with a DSLR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I was kidding.  It is not like I'm going brainwash this little guy in photography.  Just get him started.  If he doesn't like it, he can try something else.
Click to expand...


But what part were you kidding about? The 2-month old part or the dslr part? I never said anything about brainwashing, but simply that a dslr is total overkill for anyone who isn't old enough, or who doesn't even know if he or she likes photography. 

And so I repeat: wait until the kid is at least 8 or so and start with a point and shoot, not a dslr.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> But what part were you kidding about? The 2-month old part or the dslr part? I never said anything about brainwashing, but simply that a dslr is total overkill for anyone who isn't old enough, or who doesn't even know if he or she likes photography.
> 
> And so I repeat: wait until the kid is at least 8 or so and start with a point and shoot, not a dslr.



Welcome to the Photography Indoctrination Center.  Timmy, we've looked over the last few shots you took and frankly, your composition was dreadful.

I'm sorry, but you're going to have to spend a few days in the box.


----------



## tecboy

limr said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? Yes, it is definitely too young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Tiger Wood play golf when he was a toddler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) A toddler is not the same as a 2-month old baby.
> 2) A toddler is still too young to know what to do with a DSLR.
> 3) I know next to nothing about Tiger Woods but even if he was learning how to play golf as a toddler, swinging a metal stick at a little ball is not the same as operating a DSLR on manual.
> 
> You've got many years to go before you have to worry about getting your nephew a camera. And when you do, don't start with a DSLR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I was kidding.  It is not like I'm going brainwash this little guy in photography.  Just get him started.  If he doesn't like it, he can try something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what part were you kidding about? The 2-month old part or the dslr part? I never said anything about brainwashing, but simply that a dslr is total overkill for anyone who isn't old enough, or who doesn't even know if he or she likes photography.
> 
> And so I repeat: wait until the kid is at least 8 or so and start with a point and shoot, not a dslr.
Click to expand...


I was joking about buying a rebel camera for my 2 month old newphew.  I'm not really buying it right now.  I was thinking some cheap film camera that I can buy at Babies R Us.  Just relax.


----------



## table1349

Get one of these and put it around the little brat's neck. Amazon.com: Digital Pet Collar Cam Camera DVR Video Recorder Monitor For Dog Cat Puppy Black: Computers & Accessories


----------



## tecboy

gryphonslair99 said:


> Get one of these and put it around the little brat's neck. Amazon.com: Digital Pet Collar Cam Camera DVR Video Recorder Monitor For Dog Cat Puppy Black: Computers & Accessories



Nah,  I prefer this one.  It can take a beating.
Fujifilm Instax Mini 8 Instant Film Camera - Grape


----------



## table1349

tecboy said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get one of these and put it around the little brat's neck. Amazon.com: Digital Pet Collar Cam Camera DVR Video Recorder Monitor For Dog Cat Puppy Black: Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah,  I prefer this one.  It can take a beating.
> Fujifilm Instax Mini 8 Instant Film Camera - Grape
Click to expand...

Nah, not waterproof like the dog collar model.


----------



## snowbear

tecboy said:


> Seriously, how old can a kid smart enough to learn how to use full manual?


I know people in their 30s and 40s that can't handle full manual.


----------



## tecboy

You guys actually believe I will buy a Rebel camera for my two months old.  HaHaHa...!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

tecboy said:


> You guys actually believe I will buy a Rebel camera for my two months old.  HaHaHa...!!!



I never underestimate the power of humans to amaze me with their actions.


----------



## SnappingShark

I gave my kid my old Minolta X300 to play with ... she's 1 year old and just holds it and then puts it down. She sees daddy with his camera and maybe one day will simulate pressing buttons ... then she'll be hooked


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys actually believe I will buy a Rebel camera for my two months old.  HaHaHa...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never underestimate the power of humans to amaze annoy me with their actions.
Click to expand...


FIFY.


----------



## imagemaker46

I sat on the floor with my year old grandson and he moved my 1Dx around with the 17-24 and pushed the button, the images are sharp and if I cropped them up, people would be hard pressed to know that they were shot by I year old. He has business cards now and will be launching a new web site where he just shoots adults, not interested in maternity or babies, there are enough amateurs doing that.


----------



## robbins.photo

imagemaker46 said:


> I sat on the floor with my year old grandson and he moved my 1Dx around with the 17-24 and pushed the button, the images are sharp and if I cropped them up, people would be hard pressed to know that they were shot by I year old. He has business cards now and will be launching a new web site where he just shoots adults, not interested in maternity or babies, there are enough amateurs doing that.



I've got a 4 year old nephew that just graduated from the Google institute of internet law if he needs any legal advice.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> I never underestimate the power of humans to amaze annoy me with their actions.
> 
> FIFY.



"Amaze" and "annoy" are many times synonymous.   Especially if you have kids.  Or spend time on interwebz forums.


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sat on the floor with my year old grandson and he moved my 1Dx around with the 17-24 and pushed the button, the images are sharp and if I cropped them up, people would be hard pressed to know that they were shot by I year old. He has business cards now and will be launching a new web site where he just shoots adults, not interested in maternity or babies, there are enough amateurs doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 4 year old nephew that just graduated from the Google institute of internet law if he needs any legal advice.
Click to expand...

Would you ask him if he would help my 4 year old niece?  She just graduated from the Mayo Medical School specializing in Thoracic Surgery.   She could use a good lawyer to help her start her own Surgical Practice.


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sat on the floor with my year old grandson and he moved my 1Dx around with the 17-24 and pushed the button, the images are sharp and if I cropped them up, people would be hard pressed to know that they were shot by I year old. He has business cards now and will be launching a new web site where he just shoots adults, not interested in maternity or babies, there are enough amateurs doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 4 year old nephew that just graduated from the Google institute of internet law if he needs any legal advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you ask him if he would help my 4 year old niece?  She just graduated from the Mayo Medical School specializing in Thoracic Surgery.   She could use a good lawyer to help her start her own Surgical Practice.
Click to expand...

Love too but turns out the little bugger figured out how to file a restraining order.  Damn you google

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

Here is Tiger Woods at 2 years old perfect age to start because he is walking and pretty sure know longer needs a boba or a breast feeding.


----------



## thereyougo!

Despite voices to the contrary on this thread, there is no defined age.  It depends on the child.  I would start with something simple first for sure.


----------



## DarkShadow

What the hell age don't matter right,I seen a 2 month old skeet shooting clays just the other day,he had one hell of a load.By the Kid a D810 will ya.


----------



## table1349

DarkShadow said:


> What the hell age don't matter right*,I seen a 2 month old skeet shooting clays just the other day*,he had one hell of a load.By the Kid a D810 will ya.


----------



## wyogirl

All jokes aside-- it really depends on the kid. There is a 3year old on Instagram who's father is a NatGeo photog-- the 3 year old is producing some interesting images. 
My 5 year old uses my old bridge camera and out of hundreds of photos, he has 2 keepers... So not far from the national average, lol. 
But full manual-- my kid might be ready for that around age 8.  Every kid is different.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I've worked with kids and even going on 3 yrs. getting ready to start preschool they could push a button on a disposable/toy camera. Of course now it would probably need to be a phone (or a toy phone) for them to know that's how you take a picture.

But yeah, Amanda's right it's probably middle elementary grades before a kid would be really using a camera, and it would depend on the child being interested in it (or maybe for awhile, then their interest may go on to something else).


----------



## Solarflare

tecboy said:


> You guys actually believe I will buy a Rebel camera for my two months old.  HaHaHa...!!!


 We dont know you personally, so its perfectly possible you are nuts (and thus serious with this request).


----------



## tecboy

Solarflare said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys actually believe I will buy a Rebel camera for my two months old.  HaHaHa...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We dont know you personally, so its perfectly possible you are nuts (and thus serious with this request).
Click to expand...


Oh sorry,  I'm always nuts eversince I joined this forum.  Many who have responsed to this thread are already have known that.


----------



## table1349

A good uncle would get *this* for his nephew and call it a day.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Does Fisher Price make anything like that?


----------



## robbins.photo

vintagesnaps said:


> Does Fisher Price make anything like that?



Absolutely.





Ok, so the stats aren't exactly identical.. but close.  Darn close...


----------



## BananaRepublic

tecboy said:


> I'm thinking about giving my 2 month old nephew a rebel camera.  Is that too young?



I wonder how many Americans give repeating rifles to a Toddlers. 

You can get kids cameras that look like a DSLR


----------



## Dave442

My grandson at around 5...
A few minutes with the D200 and 70-300mm and he was ready to go back to the Sony SDC-V1 (both cameras are the same vintage). The DSLR is just not made for kid size hands, but knowing how to operate it if someone gives instructions is within grasp of an elementary school student.


----------



## table1349

BananaRepublic said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about giving my 2 month old nephew a rebel camera.  Is that too young?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Americans give repeating rifles to a Toddlers.
> 
> You can get kids cameras that look like a DSLR
Click to expand...

http://www.eclectablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/CourserKidWithGun3.png


----------



## unpopular

annamaria said:


> I would say start with a point and shoot camera, about age 10



Good greif! TEN? Seriously????

I gave my son a point and shoot when he was like four. He took a lot of photos of the windsock at the neighboring paraglider landing strip, powerlines and many memory cards of photos of the floor.

At about the same age my brother was given a Mavica, he took lots of boring photos that immitated my own boring photos before moving on to en entire series of pictures of Ford emblem.

While Tec was definitely trolling us, and it's pretty hilarious that people haven't caught on to that, being that a two month old can barely hold his head up let alone hold a camera, ten is laughably conservative. Go to the thrift store or ebay, pick up and cheap p/s, preferably without a telescoping lens and let them go at it. Yes. They *will* break it. And that's ok. At this age it's more important that they have fun with photography than be worried about breaking the camera.

OTOH, I did give my Canon SLR to my son. He had a great time sticking his fingers in the mirror box. Obviously though I gave him that camera to muck around with, and he knew that it was his to muck with.

So yeah, four or five is probably too young for a D/SLR. Though many ten year olds would be plenty responsible enough to learn how to care for a decent camera.


----------



## snowbear

tecboy said:


> You guys actually believe I will buy a Rebel camera for my two months old.  HaHaHa...!!!





Spoiler: Absolutely Not.



Get him a Leica.


----------



## otherprof

tecboy said:


> I'm thinking about giving my 2 month old nephew a rebel camera.  Is that too young?


Sorry for the delay; I had a hard time finding this photo. I took it on the grounds of the Page Museum (La Brea Tar Pits). Sorry it is from too far away to see the camera, but it was a professional quality SLR, a Nikon I think.


----------



## tecboy

unpopular said:


> While Tec was definitely trolling us,


Yup, I'm the Joker! HA!

Beside, I didn't know you guys actually take this seriously.


----------



## Dave442

The title was just asking how old. 
I have eight grandkids and by five years old the two that have shown a strong interest in photography were using my old stuff and wanted to do more than point and shoot. The rest are happy with point and shoot.


----------



## randymckown

I begged my mom for my first camera at around 6 or 7 years old .. it was nothing fancy and I didn't take it serious at all. I got my first semi-pro slr at 12 and took it more serious at that point and moved up to pro bodies within a couple years ... it helped that my dad was a photographer.


----------

